# nouvel an, les nouvels ans (?) - pluriel



## nathnomade

Je cherche le pluriel de "nouvel an" (j'ai célébré plusieurs "nouvel an" cette année).
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## quinoa

Nouvel An devient ici le nom d'une fête, tout comme Noël, donc un nom propre. Il restera invariable.
J'ai passé plusieurs Nouvel An ... et plusieurs Noël ...


----------



## nathnomade

Merci, Quinoa.

On m'a aussi suggéré : plusieurs nouvels ans. Comment savoir qui a raison ?


----------



## blackGhost

"Nouvels ans" me paraît complètement faux vu que le pluriel de nouvel est "nouveaux" et non "nouvels".


----------



## nathnomade

En effet, je viens de vérifier, "nouvel" est bien un adjectif masculin singulier. "nouveaux ans" sonne bizarre...


----------



## Mout

J'ai fêté plusieurs fois le Nouvel An.


----------



## nathnomade

Merci, Mout, c'est une belle façon de contourner le problème, mais j'ai besoin de cette expression plusieurs fois dans un texte, c'est pour ça que j'aimerais bien trouver son pluriel...


----------



## quinoa

nathnomade said:


> plusieurs nouvels ans.


Alors là! Du jamais vu, ni entendu, ni même imaginé!!!


----------



## Mout

_"Aux différents "Nouveaux Ans" que j'ai fêtés cette année, à chaque fois il y avait du champagne."_
En n'omettant pas les guillemets, je pense que tu peux te permettre une forme un peu limite comme celle-là !


----------



## TitTornade

Mout said:


> J'ai fêté plusieurs fois le Nouvel An.


J'allais proposer exactement la même chose 

Par défaut, je pense que je m'arrangerais toujours pour ne pas mettre de pluriel devant "Nouvel an"... sinon je risquerais de maltraiter la grammaire ou la compréhension... Comme avec :

_"Aux différents "Nouveaux Ans" que j'ai fêtés cette année, à chaque fois il y avait du champagne."     _

pourquoi pas : "A chaque Nouvel An"...


----------



## Xence

Il m'est arrivé de croiser des "_nouvel-ans_" (avec ou sans trait d'union), aussi bien en littérature classique que moderne, mais il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de règle claire pour ce cas précis. Ce qui est un peu étrange. Même Grevisse ne dit mot là-dessus, sauf erreur de ma part.

Par contre, l'argument de quinoa (post #2) ne peut pas s'appliquer ici. Certes, le _nouvel an_ est une fête, tout comme _Noël _ou la _Toussaint_, mais contrairement à ces deux derniers, "_nouvel an_" n'est pas considéré comme un nom propre et ne prend pas de majuscule (Grevisse, Trésor). Il en va donc du _nouvel an_ comme il en irait de la _pâque juive_: si on met la marque du pluriel à celle-ci, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'on n'en mette pas à celui-là.


----------



## quinoa

Il y a bien un choix à faire et la langue suit toujours une logique, soit le nom propre invariable, soit le nom composé auquel cas le pluriel passe, sinon cette gêne n'existerait pas.


----------



## CapnPrep

quinoa said:


> Il y a bien un choix à faire et la langue suit toujours une logique, soit le nom propre invariable, soit le nom composé auquel cas le pluriel passe, sinon cette gêne n'existerait pas.


Le noms propres ne sont pas toujours invariables, et les noms [communs] composés n'acceptent pas toujours le pluriel (prononcé). 



Xence said:


> Même Grevisse ne dit mot là-dessus, sauf erreur de ma part.


Si, au §529, b, R : « Là où on dit _le nouvel an_ ou _la nouvelle année_ […], le plur. semble exclu. »


----------



## Xence

Merci CapnPrep !


----------



## Marie3933

Tout à fait d'accord avec Mout et TitTornade: "J'ai fêté plusieurs fois le nouvel an / à chaque nouvel an".
Personnellement, j'éviterais à tout prix ce pluriel si insolite (et inusité) qu'on n'arrive pas à se mettre d'accord!
P.S.:Il vaut mieux une répétition qu'un barbarisme.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai posé la question à l'Académie : Cette locution ne s'utilise qu'au singulier !


----------



## Nanon

La langue suit, certes, toujours une logique, mais c'est sûrement le sens qui prévaut sur la grammaire ici. Chaque calendrier, pris isolément, n'admet qu'un nouvel an (même dans une société où plusieurs calendriers coexistent, ce qui est relativement fréquent).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Nouvelle réponse de l'Académie en cas d'usage nécessaire au pluriel : _des nouvels ans_ sans liaison.


----------



## Bruno18

Bonjour, je dois transcrire la phrase : Il voulait fêter tous les nouvels ans avec moi !
Confirmez-vous la bonne orthographe ?
Merci bien !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pluriel _nouvels_ n'existe pas en français. Je suis très étonné que l'Académie ait suggéré cette orthographe-là ! 

De la même façon que l'on écrit _les nouvea*u*-nés_, avec l'adjectif au singulier, on devrait plutôt écrire _les nouve*l* ans_, d'autant plus que la liaison en [z] devant _ans_ est exclue.

P.S.: Je ne serais pas contre l'emploi d'un trait d'union ou de majuscules.


----------



## Bruno18

Merci Maître Capello, il est vrai qu'avec la liaison ça ne marche pas.
J'écris donc : Il voulait fêter tous les nouvel-ans avec moi !
Ou bien : Il voulait fêter tous les Nouvel-an avec moi !
?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si je devais écrire une telle phrase, je n'emploierais pas le pluriel, mais je dirais par exemple _toutes les fêtes de Nouvel An_ ou quelque chose de similaire.

Maintenant, s'il est question de transcrire une phrase qui a été prononcée ainsi, par exemple pour écrire les sous-titres d'un film, j'écrirais peut-être _les Nouvel Ans_, avec deux majuscules et sans trait d'union.


----------



## Bruno18

Parfait, oui il s'agit de retranscrire fidèlement des propos, je m'arrête là-dessus :
Il voulait fêter tous les Nouvel Ans avec moi !
Merci & bien cordialement !

PS : Il est quand-même très étonnant que ce pluriel n'ait pas, à ce jour, été défini !


----------

